# Homer.



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Ever since you were found under the floorboards in an abandoned house 80 or so miles away.. You've been in this family for 15 or 16 years. Got alot of stories that has happened in that time we've had you.

You've been a member of the family almost as long as one of my brothers!

RIP Homer the cat.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

aww poor Homer


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

oh noo, was he put down? :'(


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip little one


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

RIP Homer - you may have started out abandoned, but someone loved you and gave you a good life and a good home, so you were well loved and everyone deserves that!


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

r.i.p


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

R I P HOMER

xxxxLook out for Rizz while at rainbow bridge and she'll help u settle in xxxxxx


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

Im so sorry Greggums  

Sleep Well Homer xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

R.I.P Homer sadly missed by greg and the family 

you did all you could dude atb

Steve


----------



## Hell67 (Jul 24, 2007)

poor Homer RIP


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Night night, sleep well little Homer x


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

R.I.P. Homer. 





watch out for a daft springer spaniel that went the same direction as you yesterday - he will find you lots of mischief


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

R.I.P Homer  Big hugs n kisses greg x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Soz to hear that!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

R.I.P Homer


----------

